# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Проблема с mod_rewrite

## lnikv

Люди! Есть проблема с настройкой mod_rewrite. Есть сайт на движке DLE на нем работает ЧПУ. Есть 3 домена: mail.opennet.nsk.ru www.opennet.nsk.ru и просто opennet.nsk.ru. Через модреврайт настроена переадресация с opennet.nsk.ru на www.opennet.nsk.ru. Настроены виртуал серверы. Надо чтобы при заходе на mail.opennet.nsk.ru посетитель попадал на веб интерфейс маил сервера а он всякую х-ню открывает.
Файл .htacces:


```
ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
DirectoryIndex index.php

RewriteEngine On

# Редиректы
RewriteRule ^page/(.*)$ index.php?cstart=$1 [L]

# Сам пост
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})/([0-9]{2})/page,([0-9]+),([0-9]+),(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=showfull&year=$1&month=$2&day=$3&news_page=$4&cstart=$5&news_name=$6 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})/([0-9]{2})/page,([0-9]+),(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=showfull&year=$1&month=$2&day=$3&news_page=$4&news_name=$5 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})/([0-9]{2})/print:page,([0-9]+),(.*).html(/?)+$ engine/print.php?subaction=showfull&year=$1&month=$2&day=$3&news_page=$4&news_name=$5 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})/([0-9]{2})/(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=showfull&year=$1&month=$2&day=$3&news_name=$4 [L]

RewriteRule ^([^.]+)/page,([0-9]+),([0-9]+),([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?newsid=$4&news_page=$2&cstart=$3 [L]
RewriteRule ^([^.]+)/page,([0-9]+),([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?newsid=$3&news_page=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^([^.]+)/print:page,([0-9]+),([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ engine/print.php?news_page=$2&newsid=$3 [L]
RewriteRule ^([^.]+)/([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?newsid=$2 [L]

RewriteRule ^page,([0-9]+),([0-9]+),([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?newsid=$3&news_page=$1&cstart=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^page,([0-9]+),([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?newsid=$2&news_page=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^print:page,([0-9]+),([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ engine/print.php?news_page=$1&newsid=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)-(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?newsid=$1 [L]

# За день
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})/([0-9]{2})(/?)+$ index.php?year=$1&month=$2&day=$3 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})/([0-9]{2})/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?year=$1&month=$2&day=$3&cstart=$4 [L]
# За весь месяц
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})(/?)+$ index.php?year=$1&month=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/([0-9]{2})/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?year=$1&month=$2&cstart=$3 [L]
# Вывод за весь год
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})(/?)+$ index.php?year=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]{4})/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?year=$1&cstart=$2 [L]
# вывод отдельному тегу
RewriteRule ^tags/([^/]*)(/?)+$ index.php?do=tags&tag=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^tags/([^/]*)/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?do=tags&tag=$1&cstart=$2 [L]
# вывод для отдельного юзера
RewriteRule ^user/([^/]*)/rss.xml$ engine/rss.php?subaction=allnews&user=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^user/([^/]*)(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^user/([^/]*)/news(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=allnews&user=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^user/([^/]*)/news/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=allnews&user=$1&cstart=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^user/([^/]*)/news/rss.xml(/?)+$ engine/rss.php?subaction=allnews&user=$1 [L]
# вывод всех последних новостей
RewriteRule ^lastnews/(/?)+$ index.php?do=lastnews [L]
RewriteRule ^lastnews/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?do=lastnews&cstart=$1 [L]
# вывод в виде каталога
RewriteRule ^catalog/([^/]*)(/?)+$ index.php?catalog=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^catalog/([^/]*)/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?catalog=$1&cstart=$2 [L]
# вывод непрочитанных статей
RewriteRule ^newposts(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=newposts [L]
RewriteRule ^newposts/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?subaction=newposts&cstart=$1 [L]
# Статистические страницы
RewriteRule ^static/(.*).html(/?)+$ index.php?do=static&page=$1 [L]
# вывод избранных статей
RewriteRule ^favorites(/?)+$ index.php?do=favorites [L]
RewriteRule ^favorites/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?do=favorites&cstart=$1 [L]

RewriteRule ^rules.html$ index.php?do=rules [L]
RewriteRule ^statistics.html$ index.php?do=stats [L]
RewriteRule ^addnews.html$ index.php?do=addnews [L]
RewriteRule ^rss.xml$ engine/rss.php [L]
RewriteRule ^sitemap.xml$ uploads/sitemap.xml [L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^([^.]+)/page/([0-9]+)(/?)+$ index.php?do=cat&category=$1&cstart=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^([^.]+)/?$ index.php?do=cat&category=$1 [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule ^([^<]+)/rss.xml$ engine/rss.php?do=cat&category=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^page,([0-9]+),([^/]+).html$ index.php?do=static&page=$2&news_page=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^([^/]+).html$ index.php?do=static&page=$1 [L]

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^opennet.nsk.ru
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.opennet.nsk.ru/$1 [R=301,L]
```

conf.httpd (фрагмент если надо выложу весь):


```
ServerName http://opennet.nsk.ru:80

#
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
DocumentRoot "D:/xampp/htdocs/"
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerName www.opennet.nsk.ru
    DocumentRoot D:/xampp/htdocs/
    ErrorLog D:/xampp/htdocs-error.log
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerName mail.opennet.nsk.ru
    DocumentRoot D:/xampp/htdocs/PHPWebAdmin
    ErrorLog D:/xampp/htdocs/PHPWebAdmin-error.log
</VirtualHost>
```

----------

